# Garritan CFX Grand is beautiful, my work with it



## marcodistefano (Feb 6, 2018)

hi all,
I suppose I am not the only one having spent hours and hours deciding which piano library to buy
After ewql grand piano I decided to buy garritan cfx grand and I am amazed and super satisfied of the level of realism that it expresses

I am originally a piano player so it was important for me to have a realistic sound 

I share three compositions I have made with it, from the latest to the first you can hear I am also improving in the use of the library and EQ. I think the first here in the list (which is the latest produced) has a great sound, what do you think?


----------



## OleJoergensen (Feb 7, 2018)

I think it sounds good. Your compositions are beautiful.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jaap (Feb 7, 2018)

Sounds beautiful (listened first 2 pieces so far) and you captured this nice Yann Tiersen vibe in your productions (ment as compliment btw  )

Small thing I noticed, but more a matter of taste is that the second piece sounds a tad too wet for my taste, also makes the "thin" and fragile sound which I like in this goes a bit away. You captured that much better in the first piece in my opinion.


----------



## marcodistefano (Feb 7, 2018)

OleJoergensen said:


> I think it sounds good. Your compositions are beautiful.
> Thank you for sharing.


Thanks for the kind words


----------



## marcodistefano (Feb 7, 2018)

Jaap said:


> Sounds beautiful (listened first 2 pieces so far) and you captured this nice Yann Tiersen vibe in your productions (ment as compliment btw  )
> 
> Small thing I noticed, but more a matter of taste is that the second piece sounds a tad too wet for my taste, also makes the "thin" and fragile sound which I like in this goes a bit away. You captured that much better in the first piece in my opinion.


Jaap, indeed it is a compliment 
Thanks for the feedback I have used a different EQ, reverb for these two pieces and is good to hear that the first sounds better, which is also what I think.
Will keep working on this mastering setup since I am planning to do an album on spotify and will have many pieces under the same mastering template

Marco


----------



## Cass Hansen (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for posting these Marco!

First off, I really thought all three pieces were excellent compositions and very well performed. Congrats on that. 

When it comes to piano tone quality, everyone has a different preference and there is no correct answer I’m afraid. First you got the make of piano, then the performer’s style of playing, then how it was recorded, in what hall, which microphones used, how much reverb added, what width is the sound perspective, such as player perspective where the bass notes are all the way over on the left channel and the treble notes on the right, or under the lid mics, or stage perspective where the sound is more centered, and on and on. So many variables and all the personal tastes to coincide with them.

That said, here is my opinion for what it’s worth. I also own this library and like it very much. I’d be interested to know what reverb plugin you used on each piece. You managed to get a really great sound in all three examples. 

I did listen to these using headphones, so you can take that into account when you read my reply. Headphones, as you know, accentuate any detail deviation much better than monitors do so it’s easier to hear tonal noise and such plus the fact that headphones isolate the right and left channels so you don’t hear a mix as you do with monitors.

Okay, enough preamble. I thought the actual overall impact of film and music working together was the best on the 3rdpiece. The boy staring out the window and looking down the tracks was just so perfectly captured and heightened with the music.

My favorite piece by itself was the 2nd one, although as I said, all three were great. 

I actually prefer the tonal quality of the 2nd and 3rd piece to that of the first. I think because of the EQing you did on the first, the piano is perceived further away from the listener and hence the distance diminishes the frequency response and more importantly, diminishes the fidelity of the aural image. Again, preference comes into play here, but I prefer solo piano to be closer to me than let’s say a concerto where the piano has more reverb and early reflections. The sound is just more vibrant and more *intimate* and that intimacy plays well with the videos you’re using.

Also, the first piece I could hear the pedal noise and maybe the key noise, too much. I like these additions because of realism, but not when they distract me from hearing the piece which this did in the first minute or so before it got louder. But again, headphones accentuate this, and maybe the frequencies you attenuated also magnified these mechanical noises. The pedal noise did not bother me on the other two pieces. 

And overall, in the first piece, the sound was slightly more nebulous/diffused but then again my preference is the opposite. 

Again, none of these were bad, in fact the opposite, all would work perfectly well for general release. I just brought all this up to give you something to think about when presenting tracks to various people with different tastes.  

Sorry to be so long winded but being a pianist myself, the tonal output is an extremely important aspect of a solo piano piece and I too struggle to achieve a winning combination that’s acceptable to most listeners. The only think I can suggest is to play this to as many people that will listen whose opinions you trust and give you feedback and then take the highest percentage. If 80% like a version (and it’s not the one you chose) go with their choice anyway. 

Hope this helps,

Cass


----------



## CGR (Feb 7, 2018)

marcodistefano said:


> hi all,
> I suppose I am not the only one having spent hours and hours deciding which piano library to buy
> After ewql grand piano I decided to buy garritan cfx grand and I am amazed and super satisfied of the level of realism that it expresses
> I am originally a piano player so it was important for me to have a realistic sound
> I share three compositions I have made with it, from the latest to the first you can hear I am also improving in the use of the library and EQ. I think the first here in the list (which is the latest produced) has a great sound, what do you think?


Lovely compositions and playing Marco! I'm a big fan of the Garritan CFX too (full version). The natural ambience they captured in Abbey Road Studios is very real, but I find myself dialling back the ambient mics a bit to focus the sound more. Depends on the piece, how I play and what mood I'm in really. Some days I get into the ambient/reverb sound, other days I like a more intimate tone.


----------



## CGR (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm finding it hard to choose which of your 3 tracks I prefer the ambience & tone of, given they are all different pieces (would be interesting to hear one of the tracks with different settings). Sparse playing does often cry out for a rich ambient/reverb tone. I really enjoyed all 3 tracks, particularly the 3rd track 'In Ritorno'. Reminds me of the Craig Armstrong tunes from Piano Works.

One thing I've learnt is that I can labour over the piano sound & settings, and on listening most people respond more to the tune & mood and would be hard pressed to spot the difference if I were to A/B them. The Garritan CFX is so well sampled and produced that it's almost difficult to mess up the sound, and it gets back to the composition and playing (which applies to all good quality instruments I guess, although on the other hand, a beat up old upright is sometimes just what a track/tune needs).


----------



## marcodistefano (Feb 7, 2018)

Cass Hansen said:


> Thanks for posting these Marco!
> 
> First off, I really thought all three pieces were excellent compositions and very well performed. Congrats on that.
> 
> ...



Thanks you Cass for the appreciation and the extended review of the sound!
I will really take care of your feedback and I just realised also the noises are a bit too high

I also use to work with good headset which have a neutral balance so I try to listen all frequencies

As said I did these three different mixes because I am still experimenting, need to find the best for my album which will publish on Spotify soon.

I will do as you suggest to ask friends to listen different versions and get feedback

Wish you a great day
Marco


----------



## marcodistefano (Feb 7, 2018)

CGR said:


> Also, Track 033 'When it's Time' on the same production library album is also done with the Garritan CFX (bit more of the ambient mics).
> 
> I'm finding it hard to choose which of your 3 tracks I prefer the ambience & tone of, given they are all different pieces (would be interesting to hear one of the tracks with different settings). Sparse playing does often cry out for a rich ambient/reverb tone. I really enjoyed all 3 tracks, particularly the 3rd track 'In Ritorno'. Reminds me of the Craig Armstrong tunes from Piano Works.
> 
> One thing I've learnt is that I can labour over the piano sound & settings, and on listening most people respond more to the tune & mood and would be hard pressed to spot the difference if I were to A/B them. The Garritan CFX is so well sampled and produced that it's almost difficult to mess up the sound, and it gets back to the composition and playing (which applies to all good quality instruments I guess, although on the other hand, a beat up old upright is sometimes just what a track/tune needs).


Thanks and nice tracks, very peaceful

I think the mix is great, piano really sits into it perfectly. I am listening with iPhone ear buds will listen again tonight with my headset 

I think you are right before publishing an album I will create different Masters and listen with many people to find the right one

Have a nice day
Marco


----------



## CGR (Feb 8, 2018)

marcodistefano said:


> Thanks and nice tracks, very peaceful
> 
> I think the mix is great, piano really sits into it perfectly. I am listening with iPhone ear buds will listen again tonight with my headset
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply Marco. I just realised it may have been inappropriate to post the link my tracks on a thread you created about your music – I apologise and will remove it. I was genuinely enthusiastic about the Garritan CFX and thought you may find the tracks useful as a comparison.


----------



## marcodistefano (Feb 8, 2018)

CGR said:


> Thanks for your reply Marco. I just realised it may have been inappropriate to post the link my tracks on a thread you created about your music – I apologise and will remove it. I was genuinely enthusiastic about the Garritan CFX and thought you may find the tracks useful as a comparison.


I don't see the issue, it is part of the sharing and learning


----------



## FriFlo (Feb 8, 2018)

Nice sound! One question though: I have promised to myself I would not buy any piano from now on that does not support include all the bells and whistles, like half pedaling and repedaling ... is that included in the engine with the CFX? And how well does it work? I am so in love with the playability of Pianoteq 6, that I can totally forget about its last few remaining weaknesses in sound. But I would like to add some sampled piano(s) with a unique sound (here, the room mics sound great and are something you cannot quite replicate with reverb) that tries to include all those features by the means of modeling scripting or recordings. Is this a candidate? Thanks!


----------



## marcodistefano (Feb 8, 2018)

FriFlo said:


> Nice sound! One question though: I have promised to myself I would not buy any piano from now on that does not support include all the bells and whistles, like half pedaling and repedaling ... is that included in the engine with the CFX? And how well does it work? I am so in love with the playability of Pianoteq 6, that I can totally forget about its last few remaining weaknesses in sound. But I would like to add some sampled piano(s) with a unique sound (here, the room mics sound great and are something you cannot quite replicate with reverb) that tries to include all those features by the means of modeling scripting or recordings. Is this a candidate? Thanks!



Yes, it is included and I use it in my pieces, half pedaling at least for sure. Not sure about repedaling though, I suggest to double check, it was release with a second patch


----------



## Lino Galois (Feb 9, 2018)

Lovely piano sound! I agree with you that the first mix sounds better than the others. Thats for tonal quality only though.
I personally really like the second piece, especially with the title of the track and its visuals. All in all, this is a very solid "creative product" you made there.


----------



## marcodistefano (Feb 9, 2018)

Lino Galois said:


> Lovely piano sound! I agree with you that the first mix sounds better than the others. Thats for tonal quality only though.
> I personally really like the second piece, especially with the title of the track and its visuals. All in all, this is a very solid "creative product" you made there.



Thank you!
I First compose the music and then create the videos, trying to express initial inspiring idea
The second piece is really melancholic and about introspection happy you like it


----------



## marcodistefano (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi guys
Just finished to produce these two new compositions, hope you like them!

The first is a joyful valzer



The second is called ninna nanna, which in Italian refers to a type of song you play to let kids sleep, a kind of lullaby. Actually it works very well with my son and my friends kids give it a try!


----------



## CGR (Mar 9, 2018)

marcodistefano said:


> Hi guys
> Just finished to produce these two new compositions, hope you like them!
> 
> The first is a joyful valzer
> ...



Lovely work again Marco. I'm a fan of this type of playing and minimalist composition. There's so much colour & noise and movement around us everyday it's a relief sometimes to listen to tunes like this! Still working with the Garritan CFX?


----------



## marcodistefano (Mar 9, 2018)

CGR said:


> Lovely work again Marco. I'm a fan of this type of playing and minimalist composition. There's so much colour & noise and movement around us everyday it's a relief sometimes to listen to tunes like this! Still working with the Garritan CFX?


Thanks for listening and cool feedback!
Fully agree with you, some think that more is better while instead the power of a simple Melody line is unique

Yes I am still using it, if you want you can read a review I just wrote about it on timespace blog http://bit.ly/2p17y8b


----------



## SGordB (Sep 1, 2018)

marcodistefano said:


> Hi guys
> Just finished to produce these two new compositions, hope you like them!
> 
> The first is a joyful valzer
> ...




Very nice pieces, all of them. But the standout for me is the "Piccolo Valzer Allegro." Everything comes together quite perfectly with this one, right down to the piano sounding like it could have been recorded in the same room as the dancers. I wonder to what extent matching the ambience of the piano with the implied ambience of the video is a key to a successful piece. I'm also a very happy Garritan CFX user, although, as someone who upgraded from Lite to Full a couple months ago, I'm starting to wonder if the ambient mics (at least in the Classic setup, which I use 95% of the time) add as much noise as they do ambience. I'm experimenting today with muting them and using reverb instead.


----------



## marcodistefano (Sep 4, 2018)

SGordB said:


> Very nice pieces, all of them. But the standout for me is the "Piccolo Valzer Allegro." Everything comes together quite perfectly with this one, right down to the piano sounding like it could have been recorded in the same room as the dancers. I wonder to what extent matching the ambience of the piano with the implied ambience of the video is a key to a successful piece. I'm also a very happy Garritan CFX user, although, as someone who upgraded from Lite to Full a couple months ago, I'm starting to wonder if the ambient mics (at least in the Classic setup, which I use 95% of the time) add as much noise as they do ambience. I'm experimenting today with muting them and using reverb instead.


Thanks for the feedback, indeed I think that matching the ambient with the video is key to create a real immersion, but not always easy/possible to do.

I would like to hear some of your tracks with Garritan, feel free to share some here!


----------



## MaLav (Jan 4, 2023)

Hi Marco, I just stumbled on this thread and really enjoyed your compositions! 
I've been working with the Garritan CFX for a while now but have never managed to get the kind of tone from it you have - for me it always sounds a bit ringy and muddy. 
Would you be willing to share some insights into your cfx settings and processing (e.g. eq/compression etc) that you use? Obviously don't feel obliged - I understand if you don't want to share your secrets


----------

